# 3m polish



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Had a try of the finesse it this afternoon as I got a sample to try. I'm guessing it's similar to ip 3.02 in terms of cut? Has anybody else used it? It seemed to go clear so fast with a megs pad on speed 3 on the Makita and I was wondering if this was normal? I used my normal routine of spraying the pad, running it on a panel to let all the moisture soak through, then used two small dots working it in at 1, then up to 3. As soon as I did a pass on speed 3 it went completely clear. A bit


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Which numbered one is that?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

finesse? which one? theres loooooads

the one thats equal to 3.02 if the green top 3m bottle iirc


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Finesse is that 80349?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> finesse? which one? theres loooooads
> 
> the one thats equal to 3.02 if the green top 3m bottle iirc


Green cap is Fast cut plus. Wich is much more abbrasive then PO85RD3.02. I find 80439 extra fine cut have the same cut as PO85RD3.02. Sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Porta said:


> Green cap is Fast cut plus. Wich is much more abbrasive then PO85RD3.02. I find 80439 extra fine cut have the same cut as PO85RD3.02. Sometimes more, sometimes less.


is that the yellow top? see i found this to have very little cut, pretty much the same as menz FF


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Fast cut plus has tons of cut! Shame I didn't realise that until I had used it on my car.. lol. Word compound should have screamed out at me! Lol


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Fast Cut Plus (green top) suffers terribly from drop back (i.e. oils in it give a better initial appearance than you're actually getting), as does the old school Trizact compound. I don't personally understand the point of fillers in compounds, but as a result I don't use them.

Paul, I've found the 3M stuff (yellow and black tops) nice to use, they definitely like to be worked at higher speeds, and they do seem to break down fast. Once its gone clear I continue for a few more passes before backing the speed right down to finish.

Personally, I don't think the yellow top one has the cut of 3.02, the black top one is a lot closer.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

lol - mine was in a plain white bottle with finesse it written on the side! 

Paul - I did a couple of panels on the passat and found that anything over speed 3 made the polish go clear almost instantaneously, however, I still worked it in for a few passes, and the finish seemed far better than IP 3.02. However, if what's said about drop back is true, it's not really worth it!


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Where is the best place to get these polishers from guys??:thumb:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

polishers or polishes?


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

I use finesse all the time, it will work in all conditions!!! 

As you say it will go clear very quickly but you can still work it, little goes along way!! 

Finish is better than IP 3.02 imo 


Cheers 
David


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

from my experience finesse is more along 85rd lines.

Machine polish - blue top, then extra fine cut, fine cut, fast cut, and fast cut plus.

Finesse range runs along side this, and is more bodyshop/smart repair targeted from my experience. Works well on the average paints but doesn't give enought correction for my liking on german marques etc.


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> polishers or polishes?


Polishes


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You need look no further than the traders on here fella. Autoperfection for 3m, and I use tim @ cleanyourcar for menzerna.


----------



## carensuk (Aug 31, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> You need look no further than the traders on here fella. Autoperfection for 3m, and I use tim @ cleanyourcar for menzerna.


Cheers Bud:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

got some of this today from my local Autmotive paint place £16 a litre massive saving compared to the traders on here in one case £8 yet to try it but i'm going to ask tomoz if he does other polishes and pads.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> got some of this today from my local Autmotive paint place £16 a litre massive saving compared to the traders on here in one case £8 yet to try it but i'm going to ask tomoz if he does other polishes and pads.


What one did you get?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Finesse it hopefully get more tomoz.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Finesse it hopefully get more tomoz.


That narrows it down lol


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i have used most of the 3m range. quite impressed. 80349 is great to work with with with a range of pads.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I've been using Fine Cut Compound (yellow top) quite alot recently and was using it again today on an N reg BMW 328 which is pretty badly swirled, i would say its pretty close to 3.02 in terms of cut and you can work it just as long - however as some have noticed, it does appear like there's nothing there on the panel. If this was the case though, the pad would start squeaking and hopping. I use Fine Cut Compound with a few drops of Ultrafina, this seems to make it that bit nicer to work with.

As Reg mentioned, i've noticed a bit of drop back with Fast Cut Plus too, but as long as you're following up with another polish to refine (as you should anyways as the finish left with FCP isnt as sharp as you can get) then its not a big deal


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent advice cheers.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alex L said:


> That narrows it down lol


sorry lol


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I find Fast Cut Plus amazing and this weekend I cleaned with IPA 1:1 and 1z Acrysol and it didn't fill at all.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maesal said:


> I find Fast Cut Plus amazing and this weekend I cleaned with IPA 1:1 and 1z Acrysol and it didn't fill at all.


It will vary from car to car and how bad the defects were in the first place i guess. I saw a noticeable difference on the rear bumper of a car last week, the gloss dropped a bit more than anything - it doesnt appear to contain many fillers but im not fussed as i'll always follow up with another polish afterwards that'll leave the true finish


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

After using fast cut plus on say a 3m compounding pad, can you go straight to ultrafina on a blue pad or do you need something like 106 or 3m fine cut first?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i really need to find a car to give these 3m polishes a good go....

the only car ive tried them on was a clio 182, and the 80349 didnt do anything, even on a cutting pad. (i didnt have the fast cut plus back then either)


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I have recently started using 3M perfect it 50383 on either 3M black pad 09378 or blue pad 50388, depending on paint condition and I must say they are amazing. Very easy to use, a little goes a long way and very little dust. 
I have found they like to be worked at speeds such as 1800 as apposed to slower speeds. 

I got all of my things from Brown Brothers auto paint supply shop in Edinburgh. Very cheap in there.


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive just got hold of a bottle of finess it code 09639 white top not used it yet any comments??? hoping to use it with rotory for correction work??
all comments welcome..plus which pads it work best with?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

maesal said:


> I find Fast Cut Plus amazing and this weekend I cleaned with IPA 1:1 and 1z Acrysol and it didn't fill at all.


Im leaving 50% the times PG on the bench, in this kind of "Damage", FCP its a great polish that cuts more than 91L/xx and a little less than power gloss, and this i find in harder paints.










Left polished with a cutting pad+FCP and 3M blue pad+85RD, wiped as always with Menzerna Top Inspection and acrysol (then polished with 85rd again).
I tested in all a lot of cars and didn´t fin any fillers in it...

The finished car zYm00led with Concours










Another example, this M3 E30 Spor evo done with 3 steps,

Cutting pad FCP
Polishing pad 106FA and a extra step with blue pad+85RD (just love that in black cars).

Beforesits a PITA to correct this kind of paint, anything leaves a mark  )


















Some afters:


























One more










At this point i consider that FCP don´t have fillers, but if i find or someone proves otherwise...i stop using that.

Regards


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

used FCP (green top) mixed with ultrafina (blue top) on a polishing pad on a green mini the other day.

Followed this with ultrafina (blue top) on a finishing pad

IPA wipe down and everything looked perfect still.


----------

